

Show HN: Ping Me, an app to make it easier to play LoL with your friends - duiker101

Hello HN,<p>I know many of you wont play League of Legends here  but this is something I made so I thought I&#x27;d show it off anyway.<p>It&#x27;s a very simple tool to get notified whenever the game your friends are playing finishes so you can go AFK while you wait for them.
I created this app mostly for my own comfort as I really like to play with friends but I find it frustrating having to keep an eye on their status to be ready when they are done playing.<p>Making this app was very fun as I used it to learn some new interesting Android libraries and it&#x27;s the first application I release that uses Python with Django as a backend.<p>Website: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;pingme.riftkit.net<p>Link on Play Store: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=net.duiker101.pingme
======
duiker101
Clicky links

Website: [http://pingme.riftkit.net](http://pingme.riftkit.net)

Link on Play Store:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.duiker101....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.duiker101.pingme)

